# Golf 3 ABF, ABS pump faulty



## hadaki (Sep 8, 2004)

Sunday,24,July,2011,09:40:27:49671
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418
fast sdn bhd



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3A0-907-379.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 3A0 907 379 E
Component and/or Version: ABS/EDS ITTAE 20 GI V00
Software Coding: 03704
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2C5D0EA2F69B
Fault Codes have been Erased

3 Faults Found:
5 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
35-00 - - 
6 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications
7 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent

I have this after scan by VAGcom.

Appreciate who can advise.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Check the wheel sensors, sensor, tone ring, wires. The pump fault may be due to the sensor faults. (System confused.)


----------

